# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pajaritos en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado tomé unas fotografías a un pajarito que estaba en las ramas de una pequeña encina. Primero pensé que se trataba de un gorrión, pero el pico es mucho más delgado, por lo que lo descarté. Como no sé de qué especie se trata, aunque pudiera ser un acentor común, lo subo con el título de pajarito, a ver si podéis ayudarme a identificarlo:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, a este le gustan las fotos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Hay dos cosas que me dicen que puede no tratarse de un acentor común:
La base del pico que en ejemplar de tu foto la veo mucho más delgada que la del acentor y la falta de color gris en la zona superior del pecho y que le da una vuelta como un babero hasta la parte posterior de la cabeza.
Todo lo demás parece que sea.
Ayudaría bastante saber su tamaño, ya que el acentor común es realtivamente pequeño, yo diría que más que un gorrión.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Los terrines... estupendas fotos!! Dudo entre lo que tu dices y el BISBITA ALPINA.
Que facilidad de hacerles fotos a los pájaros, con lo desconfiados que son casi todos.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo siento REEGE, la bisbita alpina tiene las patas negras y la de los terrines son sonrosadas.

----------


## culipardo

Pues yo apostaría porque es una Bisbita comun. Ave invernal cuyo origen son los paises de Centro y Norte de Europa. Del tamaño de un gorrión, es común en las grandes llanuras cultivadas y en el entorno de humedales.
Espero que nos sigas regalando las estupendas fotos que acostumbras. Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo!!!!
Bisbita común...
Lo bueno que es tener en el foro gente sabia en variadas materias!!
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

La verdad es que yo también había pensado que podría tratarse de una bisbita común, pero no llegué a ninguna conclusión. Contestando a perdiguera respecto al tamaño, creo recordar que podía ser algo menor al de un gorrión.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también creo que es un bisbita común.
Buenas fotos, Los terrines.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Voy a subiros unas fotos del sábado pasado de algunos pajaritos en la zona de la Serena:





Otro:





"Mais umo"



Otro más:



"Ainda mais":



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

El último de ésta serie es la famosa cogujada común, pero el primero creía que era un acentor alpino... pero creo que no!!
Esperemos que alguien nos diga que puede ser...jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

El primero de esta ultima serie es un triguero (Emberizida calandra) y el último como dice REEGE es la cogujada común, por mi pueblo también la llamamos cuturvia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> El primero de esta ultima serie es un triguero (Emberizida calandra) y el último como dice REEGE es la cogujada común, por mi pueblo también la llamamos cuturvia.
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues en la zona de la Serena, a la cogujada común la conocemos por coguta.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

En Murcia se le llama tutuvía a la cogujada.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas imágenes de la pasada Semana Santa en la Serena:









Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas tomas de la Cogujada Montesina y el Triguero!!
Como siempre geniales.
Muchas gracias artista.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os voy a subir dos tomas de este fin de semana. Las dos primeras creo que puede ser un alcaudón común, y la tercera una abubilla que se encontraba camuflada en el tronco de una washingtonia robusta junto a casa:







Y estas dos podría ser un jilguero europeo (en la segunda se esconde en una phoenix canariensis que tengo en el patio):





Y termino con un gorrión común, en el tejado de casa:



Esto es todo, espero que me corrijáis los posibles errores en la identificación de las especies; un cordial saludo a todos,

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas capturas Los terrines, me encantan las dos del jilguero, preciosas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines para mi esta perfecto, por poner algo el gorrión es macho.
Gracias por las fotos amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer estuve en la Serena, y hoy en Monfragüe, por lo que tengo un montón de trabajo para el foro y los hilos de fauna (también quitaré un NUNCA); comienzo con dos pajaritos que fotografié ayer en la Serena: El primer creo que es una canastera común, y estaba muy derca del embalse del Zújar, y el segundo me parece que es un jilguero, que estaba en una adelfa en la finca de unos familiares míos (las fotos del jilguero las tome desde dentro de la casa, con un cristal de por medio, y lloviendo). Aquí tenéis las fotos:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Los Terrines, una canastera común (glareola pratincola) yo nunca he visto una en vivo y el típico jilguero que de esos algunos he visto por el Fresnedas y por los parques del pueblo.
Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La primera vez que veo ese pájaro ( glareola pratincola) , por aquí no hay, seguro.
El Jilguero seguro que tiene el nido cerquita.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> La primera vez que veo ese pájaro ( glareola pratincola) , por aquí no hay, seguro.
> El Jilguero seguro que tiene el nido cerquita.
> Un saludo.


Buenos días.

Francisco, cuando vi la canastera común me pareció muy similar al avefría, aunque le falta la cresta y es de menor tamaño que ella. Ambas pertenecen al  mismo orden (charadriiformes).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

En mi pueblo al jilguero le llaman cavernera.
Excelente reportaje, los terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines gracias por la información, seguimos dando pasos en nuestros conocimientos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo dos trigueros (creo) que fotografié en unas encinas de reforestación del pasado viernes:



El segundo me dejó acercarme mucho, y le pude ver las dos partes de la cara:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Espectaculares las dos últimas fotos... sólo te ha faltado fotografiarlo de frente, parecen las fotos de un detenido. :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo dos fotos, para que me ayudéis a la identificación del pajarito:





Muchas gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Podría ser un pardillo????

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para mi es un gorrión hembra o un polluelo de gorrión.
un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias a los dos; creo que puede tener razón Frfmfrfm (después de consultar las dos opciones).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo tres fotos que tomé el sábado pasado en los eucaliptus que hay junto al camino de entrada a mi casa en la Serena. Creo que se trata de un macho de gorrión moruno:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, estoy contigo gorrión moruno.
Como disfruto con tus fotos.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo más fotos del domingo por la mañana en la Serena; las primeras creo que son de unos alcaudones reales que estaban en las encinas de mi forestación, y la última podría ser un rabilargo ibérico en vuelo:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonitas capturas Los terrines, dignas de ser portadas de cualquier libro de pájaros  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

La "marca" de éstos pajaritos... correcta!!!!
Por el Fresnedas, los rabilargos y oropéndolas nos invaden.
No me gustan nada los primeros y las segundas me encantan por su colorido y lo esquivas que son.
Gracias artista por esas fotacas.

----------


## jason

Yo diría que no es un rabilargo sino un críalo. Quizá me equivoco eh

----------


## REEGE

Hola Jason...
Pués acabas de ponerme en duda... y casi te diría que tienes razón, aunque ya no estoy seguro después de ver imágenes de los dos en vuelo.
Por la forma de la cola parece un críalo.
En vuelo es como mejor distinguir al Rabilargo.

----------


## Los terrines

Gracias a ambos; yo sigo teniendo dudas. En la misma zona pude fotografiar a este otro pájaro que tampoco soy capaz de identificar (es posible que se trate de la misma especie):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Y éste de donde ha salido??? No tengo ni idea de lo que es... :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

> Y éste de donde ha salido??? No tengo ni idea de lo que es...


Pues allí estaba, camuflado en la forestación de encinas; solo le pude tomar esta foto, con lo que poco más puedo decir.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo de el rabilargo no se puede apreciar bien.
Yo no apostaría nada, pero Los Terrines es el que lo ha visto volar.
Así, que lo que diga Los Terrines.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Ahora estoy casi seguro. Debe de ser la pareja del otro. Hay unas hojas, en este último, que tapan la garganta blanca y la tiñen de verde dandole un aspecto más exótico del que en verdad presenta. Además, su comportamiento es en parejas; mientras el macho distrae a córvidos (por eso se asemeja al rabilargo o urraca) la hembra deposita el huevo en sus nidos. Los rabilargos suelen ser más gregarios e ir en grupos.

----------


## REEGE

Eres un crack Jason.
He visto en el libro que tengo de aves que llevas toda la razón...
Por internet hay fotos de ésta ave en vuelo que se asemejan bastante.
Y es verdad los rabilargos van en grupos numerosos y no se asustan mucho de nosotros.
Muchas gracias por tu aportación Jason.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas instantáneas que tomé el pasado domingo junto a una charca en la Serena; me parece que se trata de un chorlitejo chico:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

> Eres un crack Jason.
> He visto en el libro que tengo de aves que llevas toda la razón...
> Por internet hay fotos de ésta ave en vuelo que se asemejan bastante.
> Y es verdad los rabilargos van en grupos numerosos y no se asustan mucho de nosotros.
> Muchas gracias por tu aportación Jason.


Gracias Reege :Wink: , los críalos son esquivos y si no tienes oportunidad de fijarte mucho consiguen su proposito de camuflarse entre las urracas y rabilargos.

Por cierto, gracias Los Terrines por aportarnos estas fotos y hacer que pasemos un rato entretenido  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo una tórtola turca y unas palomas del pasado sábado:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os suboi otros pajaritos del pasado fin de semana; primero los del viernes en el jardin de casa:





Y ahora los del sábado:





Esto es todo, un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unos pajaritos del pasado fin de semana; las dos primeras creo que corresponden a un mosquitero común (si me equivoco, me corregís), que hasta ahora no había subido al foro (creo), y las otras a unas abubillas:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen repertorio de pájaros compañero.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Este pequeñín tuvo aún menos paciencia que yo y levantó el vuelo cuando estaba apuntando a la rama donde estaba posado.



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana, a ver si me ayudáis en la identificación:

----------


## REEGE

Las tres primeras fotos son un estornino pinto el otro ahora mismo no caigo... :Confused:

----------


## culipardo

Las cuatro últimas podrían ser una tarabilla común hembra, de colores mucho más apagados que los machos que tienen un característico capuchón negro.
El otro coincido con Reege en que es un estornino pinto, pájaro que se mueve en grandes bandadas y que en invierno hace mucho daño a los olivares por su gusto hacia las aceitunas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

De acuerdo con culipardo y REEGE.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos que tomé el pasado domingo en la iglesia de Acedera.

Primero, un estornino junto a una paloma:



Ahora solamente el estornino:



Y, para terminar, un nido de cigüeña en la misma iglesia con varios pajaritos:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unos pájaros del pasado fin de semana:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado viernes; no se de qué especie se trata, a ver si podéis ayudarme en la identificación:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece una lavandera.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motacilla_alba

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Federico, me parece que estás en lo cierto.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que será la misma ave pero yo la conozco como pajarita de las nieves.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Supongo que será la misma ave pero yo la conozco como pajarita de las nieves.


Sí. En el artículo de wikipedia vienen varios nombres, entre ellos aguzanieves, pajarita de las nieves, pitita, etc.

----------


## REEGE

Lavandera blanca, pajarita de las nieves... éstos días de frío tenemos unas cuantas por la presa, con ese movimiento de cola de arriba-abajo y la verdad muy confiadas. Ya tengo ganas de no verlas y de que venga el buen tiempo.
*Hoy otra vez -4º*.

----------


## FEDE

Por aquí por mi pueblo la conocemos por el nombre de pipita, aunque en la Wikipedia pone, pitita.

Unas fotos preciosas Los Terrines, la última me encanta.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

Las tres últimas fotos pertenecen a una cogujada común , ave muy habitual por nuestras tierras de Extremadura.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines muy bonita las fotos, la primera tarabilla hembra y las siguientes son de un triguero.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Con tantos desembalses, no os he subido algunas fotos de pajaritos del pasado fin de semana; éstas las hice sin salir de casa, entreabriendo la ventana de la puerta del jardín, y apuntando a la morera que tengo bastante cerca:





















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas  tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana; la primera la tomé desde el ventanuco de la puerta de casa, y estaba en la morera que tengo cerca, aún sin hojas. Creo que puede ser un críalo (o un cuco):



Y a continuación, creo que se trata de un ejemplar macho de collalba rubia, que yo no había visto nunca, y estaba muy cerca de una coguta (cogujada común):







Y, por último, la cogujada en solitario:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Los Terrines, Críalo Europeo, Collalba Rubia y Cogujada Común... al menos tambien me lo parece a mi.
Preciosas fotos.

----------


## jason

Qué fotazas, da gusto leerte Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias jason, a mí me encanta aprender de tí y de klos demás expertos del foro.

Ahora os voy a subir unas fotos de un chorlitejo chico (creo) que estaba en la orilla del embalse de Zújar y que fue bastante complaciente con mi presencia:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Los mirlos están un poco revolucionados con la primavera y no paran de cantar, cosa que me gusta bastante por cierto, tengo una pareja que anida en los árboles del jardín del edificio en donde vivo, y las noches que hace bueno se las pasa enteras cantando, da gusto oírlo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este fin de semana, al llegar a la Serena, he comprobado que en un pequeño limonero que tengo en el patio ha anidado un jilguero, y he hecho estas fotos:











Un cordial saludo.

Nota.- Todas las fotos las he tomado desde la máxima distancia posible, incluso las de los huevos, que hice desde el primer piso, en la escalera que va al doblado de la casa, procurando no molestar.

----------


## santy

Muy tranquilo ha tenido que ver ese patio para anidar tan bajo, yo no he conseguido ver ninguno así, otras especies si, como pardillos o verdecillos, pero los jilgueros, siempre los he visto anidar en árboles muy altos, síguelos y ya nos irás enseñando unas fotejos de la prole.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos y como dice Santy difíciles de ver.
En mi pueblo se le llama cavernera.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas cogutas y un chorlitejo chico del pasado viernes:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana:











El abejaruco, con su presa en el pico:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Muy tranquilo ha tenido que ver ese patio para anidar tan bajo, yo no he conseguido ver ninguno así, otras especies si, como pardillos o verdecillos, pero los jilgueros, siempre los he visto anidar en árboles muy altos, síguelos y ya nos irás enseñando unas fotejos de la prole.
> Un saludo a todos.


Santy, el patio es muy tranquilo, y salieron 4 pollitos, pero las dos gatas que tengo hicieron de las suyas, y acabaron con ellos, además de hacer un destrozo bastante grande al pequeño limonero al que tuvieron que trepar para realizar su cacería.

Hoy os voy a subir algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana:







En ésta podéis ver dos jilgueros, un adulto y un juvenil (creo):







Éstas, con  la merienda:









Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más:









Y el último, con menos paciencia aún que el pobre fotógrafo:







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gran reportaje Los terrines, como puede comprobar no nos cansamos de ver estas fotos de aves.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## santy

Preciosas fotos Los Terrines, una lástima lo del nido de jilgueros, pero los gatos es lo que tienen, es su instinto de cazadores.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de esta semana en la Serena:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del fin de semana pasado:

















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo un pajarito sin identificar del pasado fin de semana, aunque podría ser un juvenil de alcaudón común:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## jason

Sí señor, un juvenil de alcaudón común. Este verano, en comparación con otros, he visto bastante pocos alcaudones comunes y sin embargo, alcaudones reales que suelen verse desplazados por los comunes y se dejan ver menos en el estío he visto más que nunca... :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes,

Os subo algunas fotos de estos últimos días:













Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Este chorlitejo chico (creo) estuvo muy amistoso conmigo, a pesar de que normalmente son muy esquivos:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (06-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines es una lavandera blanca o nombre científico Motacilla alba en mi pueblo pipita.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (06-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terines aquí en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla ya están entrado los primeros zorzales así que pronto los tendrás por ahí.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

> Los Terines aquí en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla ya están entrado los primeros zorzales así que pronto los tendrás por ahí.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Francisco, ya pude observar algunos zorzales el pasado sábado caminando por el campo, aunque por mi zona no son muy frecuentes.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado lunes día 17:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (23-feb-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015),santy (23-feb-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado día 19 de marzo, en la misma zona que pude fotografiar unas avutardas:









Y esto creo que era una ganga ortega muy lejana:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (22-abr-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana:















Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-abr-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (23-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunos pajaritos del pasado domingo día 8 muy cerca del embalse de Zújar:















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-mar-2015),willi (12-mar-2015)

----------

